# Free 3D Target scoring ring cards?



## Twanger_HA (Apr 11, 2007)

Does anyone know if there are pdf files available for free that show the scoring rings on common 3D targets?


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

JUST RINEHARDT that i know of .


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

maybe on the demo of /on target two also..


----------



## Michael396 (Mar 19, 2007)

PM me your email address. I can email all of them to you.

Michael


----------



## dogdigger (Dec 23, 2004)

Can you buy a hard copy of the rinehart ones?

Mark


----------



## Michael396 (Mar 19, 2007)

All score cards have been emailed out. If I have missed anyone please let me know. If I have sent them twice to some, I am sorry, it is hard to keep up with all of the email address and requests I got from this post. 

You need Adobe reader (PDF) to print them.


Michael


----------



## Michael396 (Mar 19, 2007)

For those that have received the scoring card print outs, do you have any suggestions to improve them? This is my first try at these and would like to improve them.

Michael


----------



## Michael396 (Mar 19, 2007)

For those still requesting these, please include your email address in the pm. I can not send them through AT.

Michael


----------



## bowtechExVFT17 (Mar 5, 2005)

*Review*

They are very good and thank you. I really like the black and white to tell where the scoring rings are and the colors give some sort of reference to points. On some of the colored targets, the scoring rings don't show up very well. The only advice I could think of was to outline them some how or something like that. Thanks a ton for the cards. They are very good.


----------



## De-Gurl (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks! Wish I'd had these at the last shoot-I could have learned how to score then.....


----------



## strateshuter (Apr 10, 2007)

*More cards*

:thumbs_up


Michael396 said:


> For those that have received the scoring card print outs, do you have any suggestions to improve them? This is my first try at these and would like to improve them.
> 
> Michael


Thanks for the cards. I found Reinhart has some cards that you can print out too. Check them out @ http://www.rinehart3-d.com/scorecards.html They are in color and they show the ASA & IBO scoring rings separately.:thumbs_up


----------

